# La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Getting There



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

3 months of aging has made a world of difference, a richer taste, a better burn and a lot smoother. This is a great Maduro for what you pay, dirt c...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Getting There


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this one! Ray clued me in on this and it was great! thanks for the review!


----------

